# Mantua logger



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

I just got this Mantua Articulated Logger. I can't seem to find any information on installation of a decoder. Is it possible with this engine? What decoder is suggested. Any help appreciated


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All I can think of, is the motor cannot be grounded through the frame for DCC. The motor needs a ground wire. I suspect being Mantua that the frame is cast.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

The strange thing is that I downloaded a spec sheet that shows a DCC Plug cable. I think there may be an older and a newer version of my logger. I amd still hopeful though, I wish I could find out what the decoder would be. I read that there is a decoder that expressly addresses the articulated features.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is a logger for sale.
Engine

Quote"This items is in the Walthers 2009 HO Catalog, page 86, as product number 455-345001.
For additional details on this item, please contact Walthers."
They are out of stock. Perhaps an email will answer your question?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

T-Man said:


> Here is a logger for sale.
> Engine
> 
> Quote"This items is in the Walthers 2009 HO Catalog, page 86, as product number 455-345001.
> ...



Uh....."Availability:	Not in Stock, due date unknown"

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would think they could tell what decoder to use???


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

I found out more about the one that I have. It is from 1998, it has a can motor with flywheel drive. It is a Great Northern road, cab # 1905. I don't think the newer versions have that roadname. I think because it is not one that has the motor in the frame that it can be converted to DCC. I read somewhere that there is a controller that maximizes the articulated features. however, it did not mention the controller. The newer versions of this train have 8 pin plugins. The controller I need probably has to be wired into it since it doesn't appear to have one. There is lots of room in the tender for speaker and card though. I have been searching everywhere including "Tony's Trains" but they only mention the newer ones with the plugins and don't tell which controller to use. I am thinking to just get a generic steam controler and make it work but am not sure it can be done yet. Surely someone has done this to this great train.hwell:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Did you call Tony's? That is where I bought my system. They were most helpful. Nice folks.

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Trying to assist*

I don't know if you like the manufacturer. This baby has 24 chuff sounds including a double chuff. Whayya think??


decoder

Yes, the can motor simpifies the installation of DCC.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, I haven't called Tony's Trains yet, I did go to their website and looked. The decoder is similar or the same as one I was looking at. I think it would work but am hesitant to spend the money if it wouldn't work. Guess it just "Bite the Bullet" and hope for the best. I may give Tonys a call though first. Thanks again.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

If you are looking for a decoder programed for that particular locomotive check the web sites of the manufacturers. I doubt if there is one. Digitrax and Locsound have decoders that you can program the sound. As far as operation of articulated, standard or diesel. Any decoder and system will do that.


----------

